# Life's dream fulfilled..



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Has the title says, we are now proud owners of a 2002 Jaguar X-Type 3.0i SE with the Great J-Gate Autobox, it is a dream to drive and as only done 75k miles from new and has the biggest i've seen Service History that comes with a car. Me and my fiance love the smoothest comfort and luxurious feel of the Jaguar. It has all the creature comforts that come as standard on any jaguar:-

* Full Leather Interior
* Climate Control
* Electric Windows (Front & Rear)
* Electric Sunroof
* Power Steering
* Full Closure Remote C/Locking
* Cruise Control
* Radio/Cassette/6 Disc Shuttle Stereo System
* Electric Seats
* Electric/Heated & Fold-able Mirrors
* Auto Lights
* Rain Sensor Wipers
* 17" Alloys
+ plus lots more :thumb:

Not bad for a car that cost just over £1k...:doublesho


















I've got a few things that l want to do, I'm going to fit the Leaping Cat on the Bonnet..

What do you all think..


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks good..and a great car for £1k!!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

bargain


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muchoado said:


> bargain


Took the words outta my mouth, a stunning example.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

1k......... what's wrong with it?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Beauty
Love the shape of these 
And the price, it's a steal 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Alot of car for the money. Like it.

4wd aswell on the v6's. 


Nice step up from the micra.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely car! Just pure luxury:argie:


----------



## Kella09 (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice and a bargain at that price! Looks well on the photos!!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Bargain luxurious motor 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks wonderful..enjoy it..a steal at that price too


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

David-Ti said:


> Alot of car for the money. Like it.
> 
> 4wd aswell on the v6's.
> 
> Nice step up from the micra.


Yeh, it's certainly better..

You can always pop over to see it in its flesh..:thumb:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

pee said:


> 1k......... what's wrong with it?


Nowt nothing wrong, its been very well looked after and having a amazing service history it shows..:thumb:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Nice car. Well done!

Re the leaping cat mascot, be careful and do some research. Some keen police person might pull you over if it is seen to present a danger to pedestrians. I think there are some compliant models.

If you plan on doing your own spannering (or even if not), I suggest you join the Jaguar Enthusiasts Club for the knowledge on the forum and the access to a network of parts suppliers. I am a member for my E Type and XJR. The "beards" tend to dominate but the majority of members are as helpful as they are here.

Peter


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Fentum said:


> Nice car. Well done!
> 
> Re the leaping cat mascot, be careful and do some research. Some keen police person might pull you over if it is seen to present a danger to pedestrians. I think there are some compliant models.
> 
> ...


I'm considering joining JEC for that reason.

I will do some research regarding the Mascot..:thumb:


----------



## monkfishh (May 3, 2017)

I used to work for a jaguar main dealer. As far as the leaper on the bonnet goes, it was always an advisory on the mot but we never failed a car because of it.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

What a buy!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovely example we had one in racing green,ours was a 2.5lt and was a manual.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

That looks lovely, bargain.
Imho leave the mascot off it will spoil the clean lines.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Super looking car. Surely a future classic.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

dholdi said:


> That looks lovely, bargain.
> Imho leave the mascot off it will spoil the clean lines.


I agree with all of this! Looks a lovely car mate, enjoy it


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

1k!? 

Amazing...wish you all the best with it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bargin for what looks to be a great car, enjoy


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely motor pal. I always wanted one of these until I Sat in one and couldn't fit lol. The joys of being tall. It doesn't look anywhere near its age either. Nice purchase.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Do you now say to people

My car is a


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Lots to like about that for £5k, never mind £1k! Just make sure the sills are OK - rust can hide behind the trims (although so can the welds!) Get some Bilt Hamber Dynax S50 in there as soon as you can :thumb:

This is also worth a read so as to get an idea of the potential trouble spots to check and take preventative action on:

https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/jaguar/x-type-2001/?section=good


----------



## AndrewMO (Sep 7, 2017)

*Very nice !!!!*

Normally not my cup of tea,,, but most of them are Ford Diesels, and the chatter can be heard for miles.

BUT THAT IS SMART, really nice motor, and its a proper JAG, its got to have a silky smooth engine to be one.
Happy motoring, i'm sure you will enjoy.....


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

steelghost said:


> Lots to like about that for £5k, never mind £1k! Just make sure the sills are OK - rust can hide behind the trims (although so can the welds!) Get some Bilt Hamber Dynax S50 in there as soon as you can :thumb:
> 
> This is also worth a read so as to get an idea of the potential trouble spots to check and take preventative action on:
> 
> https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/jaguar/x-type-2001/?section=good


It has recently gone through its MOT with flying colours with no advisories...:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

What a lovely buy. Would never have thought of them being that cheap now.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Leopold said:


> It has recently gone through its MOT with flying colours with no advisories...:thumb:


That's all good news mate  but the MOT won't check for things like the beginnings of rusty sills, or the state of the clip on the bottom hose of the radiator:



> On V6s, the bottom hose is held on by a wire clip and can pop off, losing all the coolant. Has been a tsb mod fitting a jubilee clip, but very hard to get at and sometimes not properly fixed


Also things like when the auto transmission fluid was last changed, are there any signs of moisture getting into the boot lock, etc. As always worth getting onto the relevant owners forums to ask about any other "gotchas" to look out for.

My point being, you're clearly very happy with the car and rightly so, a bit of careful checking now could save you much heartache and £££ down the track :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice looking X type Leopold, bargain price.

Its good advice on the sills, get under the car and check out for yourself. Here is a thread when I had mine:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367533&highlight=Coling

Get yourself on JaguarForum as well if you aren't already, it's a great resource for us Jag owners.

Happy Jagging!

Cheers
Colin


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Leopold said:


> and as only done 75k miles from new


75k is that a mistype?

EDIT: Mileage reset in 2011.. Showing only 12k at last MOT. Check that out mate, may need to get it corrected.

https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice find.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

David-Ti said:


> 75k is that a mistype?
> 
> EDIT: Mileage reset in 2011.. Showing only 12k at last MOT. Check that out mate, may need to get it corrected.
> 
> https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/


It is abit of a mistype mate, just through the Service history and paperwork and in 2011 @ 83595 miles, it had a failed Dash Panel which was replaced by Jaguar Lancaster Sidcup @ a Grand total of £1300 :doublesho

So the real mileage is 96,800 miles, which is low for its age. averaging 6,500 miles a year..:thumb:


----------



## saj1985 (Jul 30, 2011)

nice jag mate


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

I am getting new wheels for the X-Type in a couple of weeks... They are Genuine BBS 18" 2 piece Rims


upload your photo


----------



## gt-2047 (Feb 8, 2016)

What a great buy! I was guilty of overlooking the X-type until a few months ago when i myself had the chance to get involved with a super high spec example for true banger money (couldn't resist at the price!). Since then i am a true convert and sing the X-type's praises at every opportunity!
Yours looks like a lovely example. Have you now fitted the 18's? Would love to see how it sits!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I think for that price around where I live, you can get a 10 year old Toyota Yaris  So it looks like a bargain to me 
If someone else needs one: https://www.gumtree.com/p/jaguar/20...e-with-full-jaguar-service-history/1271781272

Ok more KM


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

That's going to look the nuts on those 18s!

Nice!


----------

